
Preparing for the Recession: How to Market Your Way Through It - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2008/03/03/preparing-for-the-recession-how-to-market-your-way-through-it/
======
Olgaar
From the blog, here's a link to the full post:

<http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/5878.html>

Much more valuable info to be had there.

